# Vauxhall & Opel Technical Service Bulletins?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Does anyone have access to Vauxhall and/or Opel technical service bulletins? I would like to compare those TSBs relating to the recall of the Astra K in Europe with the Chevrolet TSB here in the United States.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

How is that going to do you any good?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JLL said:


> How is that going to do you any good?


I just want to see what they say.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> Does anyone have access to Vauxhall and/or Opel technical service bulletins? I would like to compare those TSBs relating to the recall of the Astra K in Europe with the Chevrolet TSB here in the United States.


What we currently have is here. If you find anything to add, let us know.


----------

